# Problema Amplificador subwoofer KEF PSW 2000



## emisgallo (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola buenas,
Estoy intentando reparar un ampli de un subwoofer de la marca KEF, en concreto es el modelo PSW 2000
Al poner el fusible salta, alguna idea por donde empezar?
He cambiado el puente de diodos y sigue igual
Os dejo el circuito para que le echeis un vistazo
Os agradeceria mucho vuestra ayuda
Un saludo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

Suponiendo que sea el fusible general, desconecta el transformador de la placa y comprueba.

Mira este tema como para no quemar nada.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola,
Ya he hecho esa comprobación.
El fusible salta al conectar el transformador a la placa


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Hola,
> Ya he hecho esa comprobación.
> El fusible salta al conectar el transformador a la placa



Revisa el puente rectificador.
Si no encuentras nada malo con el habrá que ver de desconectar las etapas de potencia de las ramas de CC que salen de la fuente.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 6, 2016)

Empiezo por comprobar los transistores??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2016)

¿ Estas leyendo ?



Fogonazo dijo:


> _*Revisa el puente rectificador.*_
> Si no encuentras nada malo con el habrá que ver de desconectar las etapas de potencia de las ramas de CC que salen de la fuente.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 6, 2016)

Gracias Fogonazo,
Empiezo por comprobar la fuente,
Segun este esquema si el ampli es de unos 200w, la lampara de cuanto ha de ser?
Supongo que sera de 220v.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Gracias Fogonazo,
> Empiezo por comprobar la fuente,
> Segun este esquema si el ampli es de unos 200w, la lampara de cuanto ha de ser?
> Supongo que sera de 220v.
> http://i63.tinypic.com/2luyypl.jpg



Unos 60W está bien.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 6, 2016)

Cuando empieze las pruebas te informo de lo que va pasando.....


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 7, 2016)

Se me olvido comentar que la fuente esta integrada en la placa con el resto de componentes del ampli.
Como la compruebo son dañar nada???


----------



## Bleny (Ene 7, 2016)

Podrías poner unas fotos ah sín podríamos apreciar algo que se te pudiera pasar desapercibido


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 7, 2016)

Aqui teneis las fotos, uno de los dos condensadores, el de mas a la izquierda parece un poco abonbado.
Tengo ganas de ver donde esta el fallo que hace saltar el dichoso fusible de 3,15 A.













Como apreciareis está la fuente integrada en el ampli.
Es buen ampli y me gustaria poder salvarlo.
Cualquier cosa que necesiteis no dudeis en preguntar

Gracias


----------



## Bleny (Ene 7, 2016)

¿El fusible que se funde es de la entrada de 230v?,  si es ah sin podría ser el transformador, eh mirado unas fotos de ese modelo en la entrada de 230v tiene un condensador mira que no este en corto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 7, 2016)

Ojo que tenés un trafo toroidal, y en esos trafos la corriente inicial es muy elevada. Si le ponés un fusible común, es muy probable que se queme aunque el sistema opere correctamente. Tenés que usar fusibles "lentos" (slow-blow) o intentar poner uno de mas corriente para hacer las pruebas.

Por otra parte, no has dicho que sucede cuando conectas el ampli con la lámpara en serie. Si hay una falla seria, la lámpara debe quedar encendida con "bastante luz", pero si el problema es el trafo toroidal, debe encenderse con mucho brillo durante un segundo y luego quedar casi apagada.
Por favor, hacé esa prueba y dejá de intentar adivinar que es lo que sucede.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 7, 2016)

Eh visto una cosa  rara, ?el rele esta derretido por encima o es cosa miá¿


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 7, 2016)

Esta derretido por una esquina....
Lo de sueldo y compruebo?


----------



## Bleny (Ene 7, 2016)

Sacalo y prueba si funciona bien , ?probaste con la bombilla en serie como dijo, Dr. Zoidberg ¿


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 8, 2016)

No....tengo el material pero no he podido.
Si esta dañado el relé puede ser la causa??


----------



## Bleny (Ene 8, 2016)

Podría ser que se dañara por culpa de otras cosas, no tiene por que solo haber una cosa dañada, por eso se hacen pruebas y se comprueba componentes por que si no estarás dando palos de ciego, de momento si ves que el rele pudiera estar dañado comprueba si funciona bien


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 8, 2016)

Ok....gracias
Estos días hago pruebas y comento!!


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 9, 2016)

Prueba realizada....la bombilla se queda encendida, lo que quiere decir que hay un corto!!
Empiezo con el condensador de entrada como comento Bleny..


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 9, 2016)

He sacado el rele pero no me veo capaz de comprobarlo, ayuda porfi¡¡
En concreto es el RUDH-SH-124D....

Gracias

He sacado el rele pero no me veo capaz de comprobarlo, ayuda porfi¡¡
En concreto es el RUDH-SH-124D....

Gracias



Os dejo el esquema del Rele,


----------



## Bleny (Ene 9, 2016)

Para comprobar el rele mide el pin 1 y 2  tendrías de tener X ohm no sabría decirte cuanto ,pero no tendría de tener continuidad, 
el pin 3 y 4 si tendría de tener continuidad, el 3 y 5 no tendría de tener continuidad , si alimentas el pin 1 y 2 tendrías de sentir clic y entonces el pin 3 y 5 si tendrían de tener continuidad, y el 3 y 4 dejar de tenerla.


Si no busca algún video que seguro que lo explican mejor que yo 


desconecta los 3 cables que van a la placa los 2 amarillos y el negro y prueba otra vez si la bombilla se mantiene encendida es que algo no esta bien en la parte del transformador, 

comprueba el voltaje que hay entre el cable negro y uno amarillo y después con el otro amarillo debería de tener el mismo voltaje aprox , recuerda que es corriente alterna no lo midas en continua


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Bueno, tras hacer las pruebas comento resultados:
Medicion entre patillas 1 y 2 la medida es de 1,581 kΩ
Medicion entre patillas 3 y 4 la medida es de continuidad
Medicion entre patillas 3 y 5 la medida es de continuidad

Tambien he medido entre las patillas 4 y 5 , tambien hay continuidad

Desconecto el Transformador de la placa y la medicion es de 36-0-36 (la bombilla no se enciende)
Conecto el Transformador a la placa sin el rele y la bombilla se enciende al maximo un instante y luego se mantiene encendida al minimo.


----------



## Bleny (Ene 10, 2016)

Lo que es el transformador parece que funciona bien,a hora el rele esta haciendo cortos internamente por casi todos ladoscambialo,  revisa también los diodos D10 y D9,

 y si ves condensadores hinchados también, cambialos, también revisaría los transistores de potencia es lo que se suelen romper mas.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Hay un condensador de la fuente algo hinchado..es de 10000uf ....lo puedo medir con el testero??
No tengo capacimetro....
Tengo que asegurarme de todo ya que los componentes tengo que pedirlos online.


----------



## Ney Y (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola emisgallo, revisa que no estén en corto los transistores de salida...


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Te refieres a los Transistores de potencia?,,lleva 2 TR 2SC5200 T0-3P (L) TOSHIBA y 2 TR 2SA1943 T0-3P (L) TOSHIBA.
Otra preguntilla, alguna web donde encontrar equivalencias de componentes?
Vivo en Barcelona y no siempre encuentro lo que necesito, en concreto en la web donde compro no tienen


----------



## Bleny (Ene 10, 2016)

No lo aprecio bien en la foto, pero por lo que tengo entendido los esos condensadores tan grandes tienen como  plástico encima que parece que este hinchados, pero no puedo estar 100%  seguro, 

con un tester o multimetro lo único que podrías mirar si carga el condensador,o si esta en corto que no lo creo , 

con el condensador fuera y descargado, en la escala de 2000 ohm mide lo tendría de subir la resistencia hasta infinito, o conectarle un a pila de 9v y comprobar si mantiene el voltaje, son pruebas bastantee malas pero a hora no se me ocurre nada.





emisgallo dijo:


> Te refieres a los Transistores de potencia?,,lleva 2 TR 2SC5200 T0-3P (L) TOSHIBA y 2 TR 2SA1943 T0-3P (L) TOSHIBA.
> Otra preguntilla, alguna web donde encontrar equivalencias de componentes?
> Vivo en Barcelona y no siempre encuentro lo que necesito, en concreto en la web donde compro no tienen


Comprueba antes de cambiar ya que puede que no estén rotos, o solo este uno o 2 no se sabe hasta que lo compruebes


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

De momento cambiaré el relé...
Comprobaré los condensadores..miraré por la red que prueba puedo hacer con un multímetro.
Como compruebo los transistores de potencia??
Compruebo también los reguladores de tensión???
Necesitó también don miráis la equivalencia de componentes....


----------



## foro666 (Ene 10, 2016)

En Barcelona deberías tener un monton de sitios para comprar, practicamente todo lo que quieras. Por poner un sitio:

https://www.google.es/search?biw=12...2&ved=0ahUKEwjhp__bpKDKAhVBvRoKHXWyApYQtgMIKw

www.*ondaradio*.es

Ojala tuviese yo un sitio como ese y no tener que pagar portes de internet.

Suerte.​


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Lo conozco....hace poco compre...esta muy bien pero yo soy de Terrassa a unos 30 km.
Me sale más acuenta que me lo envíen que bajar a Barna...


----------



## foro666 (Ene 10, 2016)

Según he entendido, los terminales 4 y 5 del rele te dan continuidad sin estar excitado?

Si es el rele de encendido suave (softstart), estas provocando un "corto" debido a la gran corriente de carga de los condensadores al encender. De todas ese rele esta roto.

Aunque con bombilla en serie, una vez cargados, debería bajar su intensidad de luz trans un breve instante.

Dentro de mi inexperiencia, te aconsejo que revises todos los elementos: transistores, resistencias, etc, en busca de algún indicio de inchamiento, quemazo, etc. No es algo muy técnico, pero para personas inexpertas, como yo, util.

Siento no poder aportar más.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Físicamente esta todo mirado...los condensadores tengo dos de oro ampli en buen estado....haré el cambio y volveré a probar con un relé nuevo
Primero comprobaré los transistores.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2016)

Buenas.
Si ese relé es el de proteccion RLY1, está llevando la salida a masa o sea corto en las salidas de altavoces.

Saludos.


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Entonces parece que sea el problema???
O puede haber causado más??


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 10, 2016)

Hola a todos , yo premeramente desconectaria los dos hilos amarillos y testaria solamente lo transformador toroidal , si la lampara serie no asciende a pleno brillo lo trafo estas OK , reconecte los dos hilos amarillos y cheque la puente rectficadora con auxilio de un multimetro si esa realmente estas OK ( para lograr hacer eso correctamente es nesesario premero sacar la puente de la tarjeta), cheque nuevamente las conecciones de la puente si no estas equivocada . Cheque los dos capacitores electroliticos si estan OK ,cheque todos  los transistores de salida de audio si no estan en corto circuito .
!Suerte en lo mantenimiento !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 10, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Entonces parece que sea el problema???
> O puede haber causado más??



Puede haber causado mas y puede que algo mas sea la causa de su deterioro. Las dos cosas.
Las soldaduras del relé ¿como estaban?.
Si los transistores no están en corto, podrías probar sustituir (de momento) el relé por un interruptor y accionarlo unos egundos después de conectar tensión al aparato. *Siempre con la serie de lamparas.*
Si sigue el consumo escesivo... a buscar.

Saludos.

Edito: Don Daniel que nos pisamos !! jeje


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Me parece buena idea...lo del interruptor
Las soldaduras están bien...por cierto...el interruptor me imaginó que el interruptor lo he de conectar en las patillas 4 y 5


----------



## Bleny (Ene 10, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Me parece buena idea...lo del interruptor
> Las soldaduras están bien...por cierto...el interruptor me imaginó que el interruptor lo he de conectar en las patillas 4 y 5



Yo creo que serian la 3 y la 5


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 10, 2016)

Ok.....perfecto!!!


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 11, 2016)

Hola, acabo de cambiar el rele por otro nuevo y ya no hace corto, la bombilla se mantiene encendida al minimo¡¡
Lo conectare todo y pruebo el ampli¡¡
Gracias a todos, se le ve buen final¡¡¡


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 13, 2016)

Vuelven los problemas....no había corto y a la hora de conectarle la parte del pream vuelve a quedarse la bombilla al máximo
Estoy perdido..desconectaré el preamp y volveremos hacer pruebas....no se si comprobar los reguladores de tensión
Que os parece?


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 13, 2016)

Alguna recomendación por donde seguir??


----------



## Bleny (Ene 13, 2016)

Mira si en la si en los cables que alimentan el previo hay 15+ 0 15- si están bien es que lo reguladores hacen su función,si no te fiás se podrían cambiar no valen mucho, pero como ya te dije prueba los transistores de potencia, 2sc5200(es NPN) y 2sa1943(es PNP)


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 13, 2016)

Ok.....gracias por ayudarme



No me acordaba....antes de conectar el previo medio la corriente de salida y me extraño que en vez de los 15-0-15....me dio 12,5-0-12,5
Tendrá relación??


----------



## Bleny (Ene 13, 2016)

No creo los reguladores estén mal, creo que tienes una caída de tensión por exceso de consumo por un transistor roto, primero comprueba los transistores por que si no esto se alarga, y es la parte mas sospechosa, ya comentaras si los compruebas


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 13, 2016)

Ok.....los compruebo y te digo...


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 18, 2016)

Comprobados los 2sc5200 y funcionan bien...los 2sa1943 uno de ellos no lo tengo muy claro...por el contrario el otro hace continuidad entre todos sus terminales....suena a corto!!


----------



## Bleny (Ene 19, 2016)

Yo cambiaría los 2, uno esta roto en corto y el otro por las dudas, comprobaste también que el subwoofer este bien que no haya volado


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 19, 2016)

Te refieres a que compruebe el altavoz???


----------



## Bleny (Ene 19, 2016)

Si por si acaso


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 19, 2016)

Ok....ahora lo miro...merci


----------



## emisgallo (Ene 19, 2016)

He cambiado los 1943y la bombilla se mantiene al mínimo con lo cual pienso que era el problema
He comprobado el altavoz y esta bien...da medición de 4 ohmios


----------



## Bleny (Ene 19, 2016)

Si ya esta todo bien, cuando vayas hacer la prueba de sonido hazla con la bombilla en serie, si todo funciona bien cuando empiece a sonar se iluminara un poco mas la bombilla ah volumen mas alto también, si tras la prueba todo funciona bien ya lo puedes conectar normal y probarlo, y si todo funciona  ya estaría arreglado


----------



## emisgallo (May 1, 2016)

Volvemos a la carga con mi ampli Kef PSW200 despues de unos meses de abandono
Solucionado el tema del corto debido a un transistor en malas condiciones, ahora me sale el problema con la alimentacion del previo.
El conector que alimenta dicho previo(CN2) tiene una salida de alimentacion de +15-0- -15....pues hago mediciones y no da salida ninguna(primer post de este tema teneis el esquema)
Puede ser debido a los reguladores LM7915 y LM77815
Que mediciones puedo hacer para buscar el problema?
Estare atento a vuestras respuestas....gracias


----------



## Bleny (May 1, 2016)

Cuanto tiempo ya pensaba que ya lo tenias arreglado.

Tendrías de medir entre gnd y las salidas de los condensadores mas grandes para saber tienes alimentación simétrica rectificada , comprueba midiendo entre gnd y las salidas de las resistencias cerámicas blancas 
R143 alimentación positiva. 
R144 alimentación negativa 
también puedes levantar los jumpers 
JP-44
JP-45
para aislar una zona por si entra en conflicto con otros componentes dañados y saber si regulan bien.


----------



## emisgallo (May 3, 2016)

Todo comprobado...si que hay salida de alimentacion simetrica en los condensadores y en R143/R144


----------



## Bleny (May 3, 2016)

A las entradas de los reguladores tienes de tener el voltaje de entrada y salida comprueba si entra en  ellos y si sale, el (U15) LM7915 es regulación negativa , y el (U14) LM77815 positiva.


----------



## emisgallo (May 3, 2016)

Comprobado....el LM7815 tiene entrada 4v y salida 2V....el LM7915 entrada -9v y salida -7v
Que te parece??


----------



## Bleny (May 3, 2016)

Saca los reguladores y vuelve a medir los voltajes de entrada, mide las resistencias R142/R141. R141/R143 que estén bien, y los condensadores C56/C55. C54/C53 que no estén en corto,
que voltajes tenias cuando mediste en las a las salidas y entradas de las resistencias R143/R144


----------



## emisgallo (May 8, 2016)

Hola...comprobaciones realizadas.
Te comento un poco haber si solucionamos el tema.
Como comentabas he medido el voltaje a la entrada de los reguladores 7815 y 7915 (habiendolos sacado)
Marca el 7815 un voltaje de 18 y el 7915 de -18
he comprobado las resistencias R143 y el R144 , la R143 tiene un voltaje de salida de +20 y la R144 de -20
Luego he comprobado el estado de R142,R141,R143 y R144 , estan en perfecto estado
Despues he comprobado el estado de C56,C55,C54 y C53 estan en perfecto estado
Puede ser que todo se deba a los reguladores 7815 y 7915??
Ya me diras algo..
Saludos


----------



## Bleny (May 8, 2016)

Puede que si estén rotos pero primero vamos a descartar cosas ,tienes de medir las salidas de los reguladores pero tienes de levantar los jumpers 
jp-44 
jp-45  
yo doy por echo que las primeras mediciones las tomaste sin conectarlo a la placa de los pre es decir los conectores cn1 cn2, si no es a sin primero desconectalos y compruébalo de nuevo antes de levantar los jumpers.


----------



## emisgallo (May 10, 2016)

Mediciones hechas quitando los conectores cn1 y cn2...las salidas del 7815 y 7915 son de 10 v
Entonces el problema puede estar en el módulo del pre-amp??
Esto está costando.. .seguimos


----------



## Bleny (May 10, 2016)

Al final no levantaste los puentes 
jp-44
jp-45
podría ser que estuviera bien y solo tenga una caída de tensión por los pre que están en la propia placa, llegaste a probar el equipo si funcionaba es decir con música o algo, estamos mirando esto pero no dices que síntomas tiene a hora, por que puede que este bien, y lo estemos comprobando para nada.


----------



## emisgallo (May 11, 2016)

Al intentar hacer mediciones..los transistores de potencia Q18 y Q16 se calientan mucho y tengo que parar
Es normal o pasa algo??



Desconectando cn1 y cn2...a cn1 no llega voltaje...a cn2 llegan +8 -8
Algo pasa....no tendría que llegar +-15??
La parte del pre-amp lleva un led el cual no se enciende, pienso que es debido a que no llegan esos 15v
Tampico hay sonido...ya hize las pruebas


----------



## Bleny (May 11, 2016)

Si los transistores Q18 y Q16  son nuevos y ya los comprobaste, comprueba los transistores Q14 Q15 , y recuerda siempre las pruebas de encendido siempre con la bombilla en serie.


----------



## emisgallo (May 13, 2016)

Ya están comprobados Q14 y Q15...el Bd140 estaba en corto.He sustituido ambos.
Ahora ya se conecta el relé y tengo 15v en la salida para el pre-amp
Conecto el preamp y te cuento
Gracias


----------



## naxito (May 14, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Ya están comprobados Q14 y Q15...el Bd140 estaba en corto.He sustituido ambos.
> Ahora ya se conecta el relé y tengo 15v en la salida para el pre-amp
> Conecto el preamp y te cuento
> Gracias


Como te fue


----------



## Bleny (May 15, 2016)

naxito dijo:


> Como te fue



Yo también tengo curiosidad por saber si funciono, abra que esperar 5 meses mas


----------



## emisgallo (May 16, 2016)

hola, perdonad por la tardanza, temas de trabajo
Bueno, os cuento, la parte del ampli ya esta perfecta, el tema de alimentacion todo correcto.
Se comnecta el rele y da alimentacion al pre-amp.
Conecto la salida del subwoofer de mi ampli y no hay sonido,otro problema mas.
He notado que las resistencias R143 y R144 se calientan un monton.
Lo que tambien he comprobado que los conectores CN5 y CN6 hay continuidas entre los dos cables de dicho conector, esto es normal?
Los he desoldado y deja de haber continuidad entre ellos.
Para que sirven estos CN5 y CN6?



Todo solucionado, funciona a las mil maravillas
Eso si, las resistencias R143 y R144 se siguen calentando un monton.


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2016)

Creo que es normal tiene de bajar mucho el voltaje y absorben parte de la carga para que no se sobre calienten los reguladores de voltaje.


----------



## emisgallo (May 18, 2016)

Sabes decirme la potencia real de este ampli??


----------



## Bleny (May 18, 2016)

emisgallo dijo:


> Sabes decirme la potencia real de este ampli??



No todavía no me aprendido como se mira , debería pereza


----------

